# Back with more PNW drool wood



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Big leaf maple- the PNW special wood. Quilted maple- ENJOY


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Now that's some pretty looking wood there mike. 
I could stare at that all day. Lol
But what's PNW?


----------



## Old Skhool (Oct 31, 2009)

Since he is from Washington, I'd think Pacific Northwest.


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Dominick said:


> Now that's some pretty looking wood there mike.
> I could stare at that all day. Lol
> But what's PNW?


Thanks Dominick- I have been staring at IT. PNW does mean Pacific North west


----------



## landman (Sep 1, 2013)

Any plans for it yet?


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

landman said:


> Any plans for it yet?


Some of it I will sell. I have more then I could ever use. This winter- boxes and a cabinet. I got a bunch of burl also. Pick up and trailer were full!!!


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

That's some nice looking wood.


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

I bet some of that would make a nice natural edge table. And I'm not into pen making, but the table scraps would look good turned into one.


----------



## Post Oakie (Aug 20, 2013)

With my own portable sawmill, and access to our Ozark hardwoods, I don't often suffer from wood envy, but those boards are real attention getters! Bring some on over to Missouri & I swap you for some nice walnut!


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Post Oakie said:


> With my own portable sawmill, and access to our Ozark hardwoods, I don't often suffer from wood envy, but those boards are real attention getters! Bring some on over to Missouri & I swap you for some nice walnut!


Thanks I would love to see your wood stash butt I already have some local yard tree walnut.


----------



## Post Oakie (Aug 20, 2013)

Awww, after seeing that last photo, why not just give me a nice paper cut and pour lemon juice on it? If not walnut, how about sassafras, sycamore, cherry, honeylocust, hickory, mulberry, hedge, pecan, or persimmon?


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Post Oakie said:


> Awww, after seeing that last photo, why not just give me a nice paper cut and pour lemon juice on it? If not walnut, how about sassafras, sycamore, cherry, honeylocust, hickory, mulberry, hedge, pecan, or persimmon?


I have no sassafras Honeylocust, pecan or mulberry- In fact never used them.
You are lucky- you have all those growing in forests- we have pine fir and cedar. The big leaf grows in western washington. We do have a great climate for yard trees though and our walnut is nice.
Sorry I could not resist the last photo...... 
If I am ever down your way I will bring some wood-heaven knows I have plenty- at least that is what the wife says........


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

Hey Mike1950, I'll be happy to help you unload your trailer (into the back of my car). I'm just outside Seattle. Where do you find such nice scores???


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Masterjer said:


> Hey Mike1950, I'll be happy to help you unload your trailer (into the back of my car). I'm just outside Seattle. Where do you find such nice scores???



I have a friend in the business over there- I get the guitar guys rejects 

Even though sometimes I question what they reject. I sell most of it to keep feeding that insatiable desire for more wood- this obsession has gone too far now so I am now overrun with the stuff and selling even more. Looking into a serious 40 step program but consider it hopeless. 
Took pictures of this one today- no sanding- rough cut with a little water. 22" x 3"+ x 8' hernia material.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I'm with you on the obsession mike. 
I'm beginning to think Im more of a wood collector than a builder. Laughing!!!!


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Dominick said:


> I'm with you on the obsession mike.
> I'm beginning to think Im more of a wood collector than a builder. Laughing!!!!


Oh I love to build but my collecting habit far surpass's my ability to build with it. Think about how many boxes come out of a plank like that- makes me dizzy just to think about it. :laughing::laughing: But at least I collect relatively dry wood- now you and Post Oakie -you really got it bad you collect the green stuff and have to let it dry....... but then again I drool at the thought of having hardwood forests...........


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

Mike1950,

Do you have much of your wood collection up for sale now? I've been looking for some figured maple for an upcoming project. Where are you located? I'm outside Seattle.


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

I always have some for sale- otherwise I cannot buy more.  :yes::yes::thumbsup:


----------



## nbo10 (Jan 26, 2011)

Do you cut down, and mill the trees yourself?


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

nbo10 said:


> Do you cut down, and mill the trees yourself?


No- I find them stashed in barns- backyards- etc. You would not believe some of the stories wood has. I bought some cherry (300 ft) and white ash(220 ft) that was cut on this guys family farm in upper michigan- he moved with wood to St loius- then Salt lake-then portland Ore- then Sokane, wa. this was over 12 yrs. He decided to retire to Ecuador and sold it to me. It is well traveled wood. Seems just as dumb as my other boards when I cut them wrong though........... :laughing::laughing:


----------



## nbo10 (Jan 26, 2011)

Are the folks reasonable with their asking prices? Around the bay area old wood is priced at a premium. It's crazy how much people as for rotting wood.


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

nbo10 said:


> Are the folks reasonable with their asking prices? Around the bay area old wood is priced at a premium. It's crazy how much people as for rotting wood.


Most are crazy as you say but patience helps. Also I buy pretty big amounts- limits the buyers.
Does not mean it is available everywhere. Especially on west coast.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

I enjoy the stories behind some of the wood I sometimes get. 30 yrs ago when I first started in a small cabinet and furniture shop I bought a old stack of cherry from a family farm that was cut around 1963 when I-40 interstate came to our area. I've used some of it in my earlier years but still have part of it needing to be culled through (originally stacked wrong)...50 yrs later after being cut down. I've sawn a burnt cherry stump, virgin forest old growth poplar out of a log house originally built in early 1800's....growth rings approx 16 to an inch (and made their new table from it), 125 yr old burnt hollow tree...ONLY if these trees could talk...the history we could know.
Oh yeah.....BEAUTIFUL WOOD!!!


----------

